

Donda Media's First Project - "The Facebook of Websites" - devinfoley
http://whodat.biz/

======
devinfoley
For those who don't remember Donda, it was Kanye West's media company, born
from a fever dream, set out to change the world with the help of "doctors,
lawyers, teachers, tech guys, app guys, and nutritionists".

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/appsblog/2012/jan/06/ka...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/appsblog/2012/jan/06/kanye-
west-twitter-apps-donda)

~~~
andys627
Guy: Do you like fish sticks?

Kanye: Love em

------
jgv
seems like this is just a whois lookup? am i missing something?

~~~
ruethewhirled
Looks like theres also fake whois info ?

<http://whodat.biz/#google.com>

Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.LOVE.AND.TOLERANCE.THE-
WONDERBOLTS.COM

Server Name:
GOOGLE.COM.PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENIS.COM

Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.HAS.LESS.FREE.PORN.IN.ITS.SEARCH.ENGINE.THAN.SECZY.COM

etc.. Or is that normal?

~~~
cleverjake
that is normal. they are literally showing whois information.

------
sandesh247
<http://whodat.biz/#google.com> ; interesting.

------
shakes
All signs here point to this being a huge prank. The site was registered 2
days ago. Dondamedia.com was registered yesterday. Plus the gmail they use
doesn't match up with the e-mail kanye tweeted during his rant
(DONDAMEDIA@GMAIL.COM vs contactDONDA@gmail.com ).

------
designNERD
Look at their timeline they claim its just a beta, but its basically a whois
with too much type which hinders usability.

------
riamu
This is some strange joke.. right?

------
jclem
My favorite part is a wrapper div in the HTML that has the id "avail_rapper".

------
kftaylor
I'm confused

~~~
designNERD
Nothing to be confused about. Kanye's mouth wrote a big check they obviously
can't cash. Can't wait to see the other disruptive things that are sure to
come out of Donda, maybe next they will setup a Big Cartel store and tell us
its the new e-commerce.

